# Seiko Kermit Mod (Skx 007)



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi everyone ive been lurking on here and not joining in so i thought it about time i shared this with you , i did the mod a few months back and i plan on doing more (hands and dial) i got the bezel insert from http://www.10watches.com/

Let me know what you think

Many thanks Daniel


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi... A good attempt at an 'easy' mod but for me it's too much like both the Steinhart Ocean 1 Green and the much more expensive Rolex Anniversary watch. Perhaps a different colour bezel might be another option?


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Hi... A good attempt at an 'easy' mod but for me it's too much like both the Steinhart Ocean 1 Green and the much more expensive Rolex Anniversary watch. Perhaps a different colour bezel might be another option?


This is look i was after !


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Must admit I was expecting to see a green face :thumbup:


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Looks just right.....now if I could only get hold of a bezel


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good. Such a great base watch that can take so many different looks. Good job.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys ! I think it looks great , they do bezels on the site i got the insert from http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1270904


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice! Cool with some color..


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

I like it,very LV ish.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

nice colour mate, with these types of mod i find its always good to try and highlight and match 1 of the dial colours! i wonder what the watch would look like with a red bezel? stick a funky nato on and your done :thumbup:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the colour.

I have not seen anything that colour before and think it looks quite unusual. unk:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice. Very nice. Did you have to take the bezel off the case or could you simply hook out the original insert and put in the new green one ? What did you stick it in with ?

I changed the bezel insert on an old Casio divers watch recently as it was badly marked. I dug it out with the pointy end of an old school compass and the new insert dropped straight in and is held with a drop or two of Loctite. So far - so good.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Only seeing this now. I think it looks great, really and thanks for sharing.

I would consider doing a similar mod like this to mine if it was certain that I would not botch it up, the big numbers insert also looks interesting on the modded SKX007s I have seen with it. Just how difficult did you find it to replace the insert?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Tony...I replaced the insert on my 009 because the original was too dark for me....here's a pic of the watch with the original insert, and the new lighter blue one...










You need to slip a sharp blade ( I used a Stanley knife) between the bezel and case at the six o clock position and gently lever off....it should come off easily. The old insert will be held in place with double sided tape...slip a scalpel blade under it and gently remove it from the bezel. Here's the bezel with both inserts....










If the new insert doesn't have a self adhesive back, you will need to apply some double sided tape, and cut to fit with your scalpel. Next, put the bezel back on the watch...I pressed mine on with finger pressure, but you may need to use a press with the right sized die if it's too hard. Make sure it turns correctly. Then, make sure the bezel is turned hard back clockwise against the ratchet before removing the backing paper from the tape and aligning the insert correctly with the arrow directly above 12. If you don't do this, the insert may end up mis-aligned.Here's the bezel back on the watch, hard against the stop, awaiting the insert....










Finally, stick the insert into the bezel.










Takes about 10 minutes.....hope this helps a bit. ( if you are still unsure, there are loads of You Tube vids to look at....search bezel insert change) :thumbup:


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

this is the joy of the seiko divers range, even thought every second person has one, there is so much potential to have a play and make your seiko diver your own. i have a turtle incoming with a shot to bits bezel and dial so i think some home mods may be in order :butcher:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

TONY M said:


> Only seeing this now. I think it looks great, really and thanks for sharing.
> 
> I would consider doing a similar mod like this to mine if it was certain that I would not botch it up, the big numbers insert also looks interesting on the modded SKX007s I have seen with it. Just how difficult did you find it to replace the insert?
> 
> ...


Hi Tony its quite simple and only takes about 15 minutes , i used a contact adhesive to stick the new insert in .

Try this link for help this where i got my info from .

http://www.sixty40.plus.com/007to009.html

Regards Daniel


----------

